# Any Recommendations for Potassium Fertilizer?



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I got the results from my soil sample back, and my soil is lacking potassium. The recommendation was to add 0-0-60 fertilizer to my lawn. So I head to the big box stores in town and can't find any fertilizers that has the recommended N-P-K ratings. Anywhere.... Home Depot, Lowes, True Value, Ace... nowhere. Since I have to order it, I thought I'd reach out and see if others had a recommendation for something that they've had good experiences with.

Any insight?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Check out local landscaper supply shops. They will have it just be sure to get pelletized not pulverized powder lol I didn't know there was the two so I get to apply it as fine powder!

If you don't know where any are use the stihl, exmark, walker dealer lookup tool. They sell to pros so they will be a pro shop.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I was going to say look for a Crop Production Services but it looks like the closest one to you is in Orangeburg, SC off of I-26, they most likely would have it too. You may also want to check Southern States stores or if you know of any farm supply stores in your area too. When looking for stuff like that you have to look "outside the big box stores".


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Like the others, I've found straight K in 40# bags in garden/farm stores. It's usually in a plain white or brown bag that's dusty and sitting in the back. Look for out of the way places on the edge of town or near farming communities and call ahead - it's out there.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

If you can't find it locally or it's a pain I would recommend

https://www.greenwaybiotech.com/collections/all?page=1

I've bought SOP and KMAG from them. Free shipping.


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

Go SOP and not Muriate of Potash as MOP has high levels of chloride


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Check out local landscaper supply shops. They will have it just be sure to get pelletized not pulverized powder lol I didn't know there was the two so I get to apply it as fine powder!


Me, too! Got my powder! Do you remember how much you could dissolve in a gallon? (Please tell me more than 6 tablespoons!)


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Check out these guys:

http://www.agri-b.com/index.php/turf/granular-fertilizers

They should have what you need or be able to tell you where to locally to get it.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Topcat said:


> I got the results from my soil sample back, and my soil is lacking potassium. The recommendation was to add 0-0-60 fertilizer to my lawn. So I head to the big box stores in town and can't find any fertilizers that has the recommended N-P-K ratings. Anywhere.... Home Depot, Lowes, True Value, Ace... nowhere. Since I have to order it, I thought I'd reach out and see if others had a recommendation for something that they've had good experiences with.
> 
> Any insight?


Ace didn't have it? I was just at my local one and saw some.

If not go to do your own.com or similar site and get some shipped.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> > I got the results from my soil sample back, and my soil is lacking potassium. The recommendation was to add 0-0-60 fertilizer to my lawn. So I head to the big box stores in town and can't find any fertilizers that has the recommended N-P-K ratings. Anywhere.... Home Depot, Lowes, True Value, Ace... nowhere. Since I have to order it, I thought I'd reach out and see if others had a recommendation for something that they've had good experiences with.
> ...


This was from last year. I ended up buying something me online. Big box stores only have the small bags packaged for house plants. This year I went to a local landscape supply and bought it.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Topcat said:


> This was from last year. I ended up buying something me online. Big box stores only have the small bags packaged for house plants. This year I went to a local landscape supply and bought it.


I just got 30 pounds SOP powder from Kelp4Less.com for about $75 bucks including shipping. That's not too bad!

I searched TLF for application suggestions and revived an old thread rather than start a new one. That'll work...

I am going to put the powder in my Chapin Wet/Dry Hose-End Sprayer #6005 and go to town. If things go horribly wrong, I will be back for an update.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Topcat next time try Possums. They'll definitely have it.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> @Topcat next time try Possums. They'll definitely have it.


Yep, that is where I got it this year. Last year I did not know they existed...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Topcat said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > @Topcat next time try Possums. They'll definitely have it.
> ...


If you need high nitrogen and iron, Costco has giant bags of Scott's green up for $29.99 normally $39.99 right now.


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

BXMurphy said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> > This was from last year. I ended up buying something me online. Big box stores only have the small bags packaged for house plants. This year I went to a local landscape supply and bought it.
> ...


The cheapest price I've found online for SOP is $57 for 50lbs of GRANULES shipped to my door. I have no affiliation with this site, just passing along the info:

Use promo code SEED4LIFE for an extra 10% off.

https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/soluble-of-potash-0-0-50-granular-fertilizer-50-lbs


----------

